# gig vids



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Turns out some of our vids were posted on you tube from a recent gig. Not our best stuff but hey what the heck. Though I would post them here for some feedback, be kind and don't rip me a new one for the major flub at the end of the all right now solo and some of the others:facepalm:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vjNI78Kxk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akjjfe9CpqY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppgoA9NsWRU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_lGYKf8ZQ&feature=related


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Not bad at all. :rockon: Where were you guys playing? Where do you normally play around the area?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Not bad at all. :rockon: Where were you guys playing? Where do you normally play around the area?



Thanks James, actually the majority of events we play are for charities throughout the city. We do not play the bar scene although it is tempting to get into it to make a few extra bucks. The event on video is from our annual banquet at work.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool, who took the time to get all that video?

I would kill to have a stage big enough for a six piece band all the time. The place I played last week had a six inch riser for a stage and no dance floor :confused-smiley-010

BTW which guit player were you?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice job. Can I assume that you are the green PRS? What were you playing through?


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

mcgriff420 said:


> Cool, who took the time to get all that video?
> 
> I would kill to have a stage big enough for a six piece band all the time. The place I played last week had a six inch riser for a stage and no dance floor :confused-smiley-010
> 
> BTW which guit player were you?



Thanks, Guy we work with who likes to shoot music events for pleasure was at the gig and took the footage of our second set.

Yeah that was a huge stage, nice change from some of the really small ones!!

I am the guy with the green PRS.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Nice job. Can I assume that you are the green PRS? What were you playing through?


You got it. Was playing through a Mesa Boogie Roadster, also had a fender super champ XD but that was only used for a talk box. Everything else is all Mesa. The other guitar player was playing through a Vox AC30 with OCD overdrive pedal.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

sadowsky13 said:


> I am the guy with the green PRS.


And what a nice PRS it is too :smile:

Glad it's getting the use it deserves sdsre


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great stuff, let us know if you're playing locally sometime.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> And what a nice PRS it is too :smile:
> 
> Glad it's getting the use it deserves sdsre


OH Yeah it is being put to good use. It's my main guitar for standard tuning songs. My Les paul was used by me for the first set where we had most of our open G tuned songs and I let the other guitar player use it on "start me up". Lucky for me I got it from a pretty good guy:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Great stuff, let us know if you're playing locally sometime.



Thanks Dave, will do!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Thanks Dave, will do!



Duty Calls eh! PO's or Firemen? 

btw you have no idea what flubs are until you've heard us. :smile:


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Duty Calls eh! PO's or Firemen?
> 
> btw you have no idea what flubs are until you've heard us. :smile:


Nice guess. PO's (don't hold that against us  We play various charity events around the city. started off a few guys that had a common interest in music and progressed from there. Gone through a few lineup changes with guys quitting the service and going to other jobs but we have managed to keep things going.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Nice guess. PO's (don't hold that against us


Exactly the opposite. :bow:

(it was the hair btw):smile:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

sadowsky13 said:


> Nice guess. PO's (don't hold that against us  We play various charity events around the city. started off a few guys that had a common interest in music and progressed from there. Gone through a few lineup changes with guys quitting the service and going to other jobs but we have managed to keep things going.



Did you used to have a drummer named Chad?

Your bass player looks like he's playing an old Washburn Bantam. They were pretty cool basses.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Did you used to have a drummer named Chad?
> 
> Your bass player looks like he's playing an old Washburn Bantam. They were pretty cool basses.



Original drummer is still the same, his name is Dan.

As for the bass, it is a washburn not sure of the model.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

thats some great stuff.


----------

